# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  H-Drol log

## AUb27

Ok so im jumpin the gun here, I just ordered my H-drol and Life Support Caps. I looked into nolvadex and aromasin for PCT but am still looking to find it for cheaper, and am going to try and get it locally rather then place another order online. (Shipping to canada is a b!tch). But I WILL be keeping a log here because I want to get as much feedback as possible before, during and after my cycle. If all goes well with shipping I will be starting on Monday Nov 3rd. Will be going 50/50/50/50 w/ life support caps. Going to the gym shortly to test out some max lifts. Bench, clean, etc. And will post them along with my stats later tonight. I will take before and after pics also and post. Thanks to all in advance who plan to follow along. :Welcome:

----------


## AUb27

Max Power Clean progression:
135-2
155-2
175-2
185-1
195-1
205-1
215-just missed - some retard asked to work in with me cus he was too lazy to put his own weights on the bar next to me..guy smelled like curry and threw me off hard. after i missed i to told him it was all his and walked away pissed off lol. i also forgot chalk. im going to assume i could have hit it with another shot so ill only consider anything above 215 progress from here on out.

Max Bench progression:
135-8
155-5
175-5
195-4
215-3
225-1
235-1
Probly could have gone 240 maybe 245 for 1, instead i wanted to test my 225rep max.
225 rep max: 4

Stats:
Height: 5'11
Current Weight: 182.6 lbs.

Goals after cycle: 
Power Clean: 235+
225 Bench rep max: 8+
Max Bench: 270+
Weight: ~188 lbs. (Lose some fat and gain lean muscle)

I'll get Before pics up before I begin my cycle on Nov 3rd.

----------


## WARMachine

Looks good dude!


Keep us posted and throw some pics up there...


-WAR

----------


## AUb27

Alright here are the official before pics. Just took them today. I gota credit this sh!tty webcam utility i downloaded off the internet, it takes pics on intervals how ever fast you want so it made taking self-shots a breeze. check it out its free its called "PAMO easy web spy cam". got a couple angles for my upper body, bicep, calves and back. gota lose that belly fat cus there is a six pack just waitin to burst out. thanks again for anyone who plans to follow along. any comments are welcome. i am still planning to start the cycle nov 3rd.

----------


## AUb27

Sups just arrived. 3 day shipping from US to Canada, cant go wrong! canadians shoot me a PM. H-Drol is by CEL, Life Supports Caps by Anabolic Innovations. Each bottle is enough for 30 day cycle. I have the weekend to decide if I want to start this monday or next monday. I would rather start sooner so I can finish my cycle well before exams start in december. plus there isnt any extra life supports caps to preload. dont yet have PCT and i know that is against protocol. at worst i can buy it locally if i havent found a better deal online in time. money is tight being a student so i gota watch the funds but if it comes down to it I will buy the expensive stuff online cus i am not willing to sacrifice my health for 50$.

----------


## AUb27

Started the cycle today. Took one 25mg cap with breakfast and a 2nd 25mg cap w/ dinner; both servings w/ Life Support Caps. Felt fine and going to continue taking them like this. Worked out a few hours after taking the first cap.

PreWorkout: took a sample of Fubar by Fusion supplements. Pretty good pump but not going to take again.. wouldnt strongly recomend it.

I hurt my wrist during power cleans and couldnt continue cleans. It might affect some of my lifts for a few days but nothing major. The rest of my workout today was unafected by it. 

Each time I lift I'm going to post a few of the lifts from that day so I'll be able to see my progress as will everyone else. Here are some from today. Warmups sets not included. I always warm up for each lift.

Back Squat: 3x225 Lbs ; 3x245 ; 3x260 ; 3x275 ; 3x275 ..no help w/ any.

Bench Press:3x225 Lbs ; 3x225 ; 3x225 ; 3x230 ; 3x230 ..no help w/ any.

As you can see this week was reps of 3 for the power lifts. Squats felt alright. I can lift more but am going to phase in the weight rather than jumping right into heavy squats post-season. Bench felt unreal. I think it was mostly my adrenaline pumping tho. My bench has been increasing steadily since b4 my cycle and today was the most Iv ever benched. I think I was due for this increase tho and it was purely coincidental that I started my cycle today, and as I mentioned b4 my adrenaline was pumping as a bit of a placebo effect from knowing I had just started h-drol. Overall a good day, felt fine and am really excited to see what h-drol will do for me!  :Shoot:

----------


## ghettoboyd

hay man,following your log. just a bit of advise for u. i have read that you should take your support supps 4 hours or so after u ingest the h-drol so it wont effect absorbtion.you may want to look into this. good luck bro.

----------


## number twelve

do you have your pct on hand yet? dont make the mistake of waiting to get it. you can get yourself into a sticky situation real quickly

----------


## anaBROLIC

i dont know what your experience is with supps or prohormones but i took hdrol and didnt get any results taking less then 4 caps a day. everyones different tho. You probably wont feel much until about 3 weeks in

----------


## AUb27

Hey all thanks for following. Im getting my PCT shortly so no worries, I am not going to make the mistake of not getting it soon enough, I just had to check on some things before I ordered. Workout today felt good again. Didnt do any of my main lifts. I am curious about taking the support caps 4 hours afterwards so as no not effect absorbtion.. this seems to makes sense and am going to do it from now on unless something else comes up. I will still take the h-drol with a meal tho (this will not affect its absorbiton if im not mistaken). As for the dosage I am sticking with 50/50/50/50 (2 caps per day) all the way thru. See ya 2moro. :7up:

----------


## AUb27

Trying to find a halloween costume is stressful as  : 1106: . Its not as easy to become a super saiyan as I thot. lol. Workout today was good. Have been having a rough time getting enough rest so im goin to bed early tonight. As for the workout I hit the back. No key lifts in this workout to post. (No Im not doing deadlifts, at all.) Light romanians for the hammys and thats it. Tomorow is a day off but ill probly do a quick post. Then back to the gym Friday. Peace.

----------


## AUb27

Day 4 - day off.
Day 5 (today) - Going to lift shortly but wont get a chance to post afterwards. Probly wont have much to post after this lift anyways. Not feeling or seeing any side effects as of yet. The first few nights I had trouble getting to sleep, but this could have been completely unrelated.

----------


## AUb27

Day off. Next lift is monday. Yesterday's lift was great. I felt awesome on every rep of every set. I am just starting to learn to Snatch properly and am going to do this lift on Fridays. I am looking forward to Mondays lift. Hopefully I can squeeze out a few extra reps on the bench.  :Haha:

----------


## AUb27

Day 7 - off.
Day 8 - Todays lift was great. Bench press went as follows.
225-3; 225-3; 230-3; 235-3; *240-3*; 240-2 (all no help)<-- Once again the most Iv ever benched. 240 lbs for 3 reps is a *new personal best*. My wrist is still sore from last week and I forgot chalk for my power cleans but they felt good, I used the same weight and they definitely were easier. Squats were the same, I didnt feel any difference. Worked up to a few sets of 275 for 3. I am mostly working on form and getting lower. 
Notes: Getting some acne on my forehead but I have always been prone. Just going to have to wash and use some oxy pads etc more often.
Appetite is decreased significantly. Struggle to finish meals I would usually dominate lol.
Taking tomorow off then back at it wednesday. Any comments/suggestions are more then welcome.  :Bblaser:

----------


## ghettoboyd

are you sleeping any better? im curious if the h-drol is causing this.keep at it bro

----------


## AUb27

> are you sleeping any better? im curious if the h-drol is causing this.keep at it bro


hey bro thanks for asking. yes i am sleeping fine now i think it was probably unrelated to the h-drol. in any case it was just for 3 nights then gone.

Looking in the mirror today i could definitely notice some physique changes. muscles were fuller/bigger, just more pronounced overall. getting leaner around the abs and torso too. i will try to weigh myself tomorrow. Tomorows workout is essentially an upper body/arms "Get Jacked" day. Cant wait haha. I will post again 2moro night. Peace. :7up: 

Notes: Libido is up a ton. Forehead acne was pretty bad today (Again, I have always been _very_ prone to forehead acne). Washing and using oxy pads like a fiend. Hopefully i can control it, im hoping it will clear up 2moro or the next day with lotsa attention im giving it.

----------


## Reed

Keep up the good work bro. I'm following along

----------


## AUb27

Hey all, sorry I havn't posted in a few days. I tried changing my email on this site and it ended up screwin up my account and I didnt figure it out until now. NEWAYS, everything is going fine with h-drol. Physique is slowly but surely becoming more defined and cut. Strength gains have been moderate but definitely visible. I am looking forward to seeing the h-drol "kick in" in the third week. My coaches have assigned us a new workout plan for the off-season. It is Joe Defrancos WS4SB im sure most of you have heard about it if not check it out here its great. Ill post after 2moro's lift. Peace. :Haha: 
Notes: Forehead acne is completely back to normal. No other physical or mental side effects to note.

----------


## ghettoboyd

im curious as to how h-drol effects your labido.good/bad, thx bro

----------


## AUb27

Worked out on the WS4SB today. Max Effort Upper Body. I hit 225 for 5 then 235 for 3 on my bench (Def not in the zone today). Not bad, but I am hoping to see some more improvement b4 this cycle is over. The rest of the workout was good. I forgot how demanding it is (b4 this i was essentially doing a whole body wkt 3 times a week). Anyways, Im still feeling/looking leaner but nothing extreme. I would say my arms are looking slightly harder and more defined and have had a few comments "that sh!t is definitly working","yea ur arms are definitly getting bigger" but I myself havent noticed a big change. Maybe Im just a tough critic. Will post again after 2moro's workout. I am hoping to feel the effects of the "week 3 kick" most ppl have reported but todays workout was nothing special.  :1seeyah: 

Notes: Libido is up for sure. Nothing else really notable. Have been a bit moody but I think Im just stressed about school n stuff.

----------


## AUb27

Day 16: Workout was Repetition Lower Body. Felt great all around. Had a huge box jump. No exact measurement but im apx 5'11 and it was a few inches under my nipples. Hammer curls at the end felt unreal. I usually do 35's for my sets and can get sloppy form towards the end. Here I did 40's with perfect form for reps of 8 w/ perfect form. could've gone to 45's but woulda sacrificed some form. Either rate its an improvement. Everything else just felt awesome and I am a sore unit today. 
Day 17: Off. Could not wake up for the life of me today. I dont wan't to blame h-drol for the lethargy just yet tho, sometimes my sleeping patters can get pretty erratic.
Tomorrow: Repetition Upper Body. Cant wait for the bench!
So far in the third week I am feeling great. After 2moro I will say how much of the "week 3 kick" I am experiencing. 
I know its a log and most people just read without posting but the REASON I am doing this is for FEEDBACK! as its my first time doing any cycle. Any tips/comments good or bad, I wana know what you guys think, or if you want me to post about something in particular let me know. :Chairshot:

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Day 16: Workout was Repetition Lower Body. Felt great all around. Had a huge box jump. No exact measurement but im apx 5'11 and it was a few inches under my nipples. Hammer curls at the end felt unreal. I usually do 35's for my sets and can get sloppy form towards the end. Here I did 40's with perfect form for reps of 8 w/ perfect form. could've gone to 45's but woulda sacrificed some form. Either rate its an improvement. Everything else just felt awesome and I am a sore unit today. 
> Day 17: Off. Could not wake up for the life of me today. I dont wan't to blame h-drol for the lethargy just yet tho, sometimes my sleeping patters can get pretty erratic.
> Tomorrow: Repetition Upper Body. Cant wait for the bench!
> So far in the third week I am feeling great. After 2moro I will say how much of the "week 3 kick" I am experiencing. 
> I know its a log and most people just read without posting but the REASON I am doing this is for FEEDBACK! as its my first time doing any cycle. Any tips/comments good or bad, I wana know what you guys think, or if you want me to post about something in particular let me know.


im just curious what repetition upper/lower body means.thx

----------


## AUb27

hey the workout im doing is explained on page 5 and can be seen in detail on page 7 right here. thanks for followin.

----------


## ghettoboyd

right on bro. thx

----------


## AUb27

Repetition Upper Body. Let me say this. Today I felt huge. I couldnt even wash my hair properly after my workout because my arms were so pumped. I didnt do bench but I did one arm DB bench press with 60's for reps of 15. My seated row was massive. Ill work my key lifts (bench, cleans, squat) into my next few workouts so I can see some actual numbers to see my progress. 2moro is Max Effort Lower Body. PEACE!
Notes: Addded Xtend to my aresenal of sups the other day. It tastes phenomenal and is packed with BCAA's and Glutamine and Im already feelin better from it. Great for recovery and energy. No sides to note today :1hifu:

----------


## sizerp

> Notes: Addded Xtend to my aresenal of sups the other day. It tastes phenomenal and is packed with BCAA's and Glutamine and Im already feelin better from it. Great for recovery and energy. No sides to note today


Do you mix this with anything, like Whey/Waxy Maize for PWO nutrition? Or do you take it separately?

----------


## AUb27

Yesterdays workout was Max Effort Lower Body. Lifts were good but I tweaked my back doing box squats with 255 so i stopped there. Im till sore as hell from the rest of it. Back to bench this Monday to see the real progress report. The cycle is going well, not experiencing many if any negative sides. A pretty good increase in libido. Definately looking leaner/more cut but not a huge difference. Will post again after 2moro's workout.  :7up:

----------


## AUb27

Max Effort Upper Body Today. 
Bench Press was my first excercise and went as follows. (Working to a 3RM):

135x5 , 185x5 , 205x5 , 225x3 , 235x3, *245x3*, *250x2* - The bolded sets are both New Personal Bests for me. I am going to have to attribute these gains to h-drol. I dont think I could have reached these weights and reps in this amount of time without it. So far thats apx a 25 lb. increase on my bench press. Not bad Id say with 13 days left in my cycle. Everything else felt great. I am just looking leaner and more cut as each day passes. My strength is increasing on all my lifts.
Notes: I am just starting my third week and playing with the idea of extending my 50/50/50/50 cycle to a possible max of 6 weeks with the last 3 weeks going either50/50/75, 50/75/75.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Max Effort Upper Body Today. 
> Bench Press was my first excercise and went as follows. (Working to a 3RM):
> 
> 135x5 , 185x5 , 205x5 , 225x3 , 235x3, *245x3*, *250x2* - The bolded sets are both New Personal Bests for me. I am going to have to attribute these gains to h-drol. I dont think I could have reached these weights and reps in this amount of time without it. So far thats apx a 25 lb. increase on my bench press. Not bad Id say with 13 days left in my cycle. Everything else felt great. I am just looking leaner and more cut as each day passes. My strength is increasing on all my lifts.
> Notes: I am just starting my third week and playing with the idea of extending my 50/50/50/50 cycle to a possible max of 6 weeks with the last 3 weeks going either50/50/75, 50/75/75.


hi bro, i think your idea of extending your cycle is a good idea. h-drol is a mild anabolic so it wont hurt you.ive been taking h-drol 75mg a day for 3 weeks now and am loving it. this cycle is gonna go 6 weeks a s well..im not doing a log but will post some picks after.make sure you do a pct and take a good break after.i have only noticed mild acne on my face as a side effect.im 36 so getting pimmples are rare.

----------


## Reed

Way to go brother. Nice work. Congrats on the PB's!!

----------


## AUb27

> Do you mix this with anything, like Whey/Waxy Maize for PWO nutrition? Or do you take it separately?


hey bro i realized i didnt answer ur Q in my post. I drink Xtend b4 during and after my workout at the recomended dose on the tub. I drink it on its own and its tastes unreal (like McDonalds Orange Drink lol).

----------


## AUb27

Repetition Lower Body. Well due to my knee being a bit bummed up Im gona take it easy on most of my leg lifts probly for the duration of my cycle. Depending on how it feels I can still squat, leg curl, and a few other lifts at max effort but I cant do bulgarian split squats or lunges. ANYways.. my lifts today were once again pretty good. I maxed out the stack doing pull throughs. Which is nothing new but they were SO easy. My box jumps were about 47 inches from a stationary 2 foot jump which isnt bad. At the end of my workout my bicep curls were monstrous!!!! I started with 40's this time for reps of 10. They were easy so I moved to 45's and they were easy so i moved to 50's! Iv been curling 30's and 35's for the last 2 years of my life for varying reps and this week I just ripped through that plateau, bent it over, and made it my b!tch!! Needless to say I was pretty jacked  :7up: . Tomorrow is off then Rep Upper Body thurs. I will post again then.
Notes: The only times Im not pissing is when Im in class and sleeping. I tihnk this has something to do with the h-drol cus i read the same thing in some1 elses h-drol log somewhere. :0piss:

----------


## AUb27

Day 24 : Off
Today was Repetition Upper Body. My strength was huge. Every single solitary lift has gone up from only last week when I did this workout. I have more endurance and my muscle dont get that burning feeling nearing the later reps of my sets. I feel like I could just keep going (and have been doing just that) until I actually cannot lift the weight again. And with a short rest I am right back at it the next set lifting more weight and sometimes for more reps. Its crazy! I am cutting up more and more each day. I can see every sinew of muscle in my shoulder while doing seated rows. Abs are harder and more defined. Everything is bigger and tighter.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Today was Repetition Upper Body. My strength was huge. Every single solitary lift has gone up from only last week when I did this workout. I have more endurance and my muscle dont get that burning feeling nearing the later reps of my sets. I feel like I could just keep going (and have been doing just that) until I actually cannot lift the weight again. And with a short rest I am right back at it the next set lifting more weight and sometimes for more reps. Its crazy! I am cutting up more and more each day. I can see every sinew of muscle in my shoulder while doing seated rows. Abs are harder and more defined. Everything is bigger and tighter.


sounds good bro. are you planning on posting picks after the cycle? also did you decide weather or not to extend the cycle?

----------


## sizerp

How's your routine coming along?

----------


## AUb27

it looks like my last post didnt go thru.. I cant remember all what I said. umm i may or may not lift 2moro doing legs..i played basketball today (first active thing iv done since in-season) and i am one sore mother right now. i am extending my cycle to 6 weeks with the last 2 weeks being 75/75. so in total 50/50/50/50/75/75. iv been on the 75 since monday and must say im feeling a bit drained of energy but i cant say if its the h-drol or not. ne ways i lifted yesterday and will post about that right now.

----------


## sizerp

Glad you doing okay, sorry to hear you tired. I've heard that H-Drol peaks at about week 3, and then tapers off. I bet you'll still make some good gains though in your last 2-3 weeks. Can't wait to see your results. Any luck with your PCT?

----------


## AUb27

Ok so I wasnt able to lift for a few days and my posts got screwed up so Ill resume just talking about my lift yesterday. It was Max Effort Upper Body. On the bench I worked up to my 1 Rep Max (1RM). It went as follows..
135x10; 155x8; 185x5; 205x4; 225x3; 235x2; 245x1; *255x1*; *260x1*
The bolded sets are once again personal bests. Some ppl think I could hit higher if I worked up a little faster but I know my body and I have to increase the load slowly and actually hit my muscles with some work before I max out. Anyways I am not complaining! I would love to hit 275 by the end of my cycle. 
Like I said b4 all my lifts are increasing. My body weight however is still 182 according to this budget ass scale in my gym. Ill have to find an electronic scale to actually see my weight. Or who knows maybe the amount I am leaning out is similar to the amount of muscle I am putting on.. Anyways, Yes I am posting pics probly in about 2 weeks after my cycle. I myself have noticed some changes in my body comp but the pics will show for sure.

----------


## AUb27

Hey all, no i havent died. I have been getting annhilated by exams and final assignements so I havent been able to post or get to the gym. Its a pretty sh!tty situation but will all be over tomorow after I finish this essay. I have a week left in my cycle and I beleive that I have probly made most of my gains by now. In this last week I am gonna hit the gym hard and hope to squeeze out as much as I can b4 entering PCT. umm I tihnk thats about it for now. Dosing at 75mg has had no problems. I have had a couple really upset stomachs and Im pretty sure its from taking h-drol on an empty stomach (i try to avoid doing this) because yes even though its just h-drol it is still methylated and i think it is beginning to take a toll on my liver. thats it for today tho Ill post as soon as I can after my lift 2moro.  :BbAily:

----------


## AUb27

Working up to my one rep max this week on the bench I hit 275 for a clean rep. Another personal best! All my other lifts have also gone up significantly. My workout log is impressive looking as not a single lift stays the same week after week. This cycle ends this sunday. I have been extremely pleased with the results from h-drol. I will post some after pics once my cycle is done. Will post a few more times with some max lifts numbers etc and try and get my bench up once more. Im not gona log my post cycle but if u guys have any questions ill answer back.

----------


## POPS

do you think that if you kept your dosage at 50/day instead of jumping up to 75 you would not have had stomach aches? Im starting the same in January so Im following along w/you. Btw, great job!

----------


## AUb27

> do you think that if you kept your dosage at 50/day instead of jumping up to 75 you would not have had stomach aches? Im starting the same in January so Im following along w/you. Btw, great job!


i really dont know. the stomach aches werent bad enough for me to consider not taking h-drol again or anytihng like that. i just dont know that I like the feeling of my liver getting hammered.

----------


## ghettoboyd

im not trying to hijack your thread bro just thought id throw my 2 cents in.im starting week 6 of a 75mg a day h-drol cycle(my first cycle)i actually feel great. i take 25mg every 8 hrs and i have not had many sides.the ones i do have are mild acne wich started like week 3 but has gone away. and of course the infamous back pumps/cramps that i combated with taurine.im not shure what liver pain feels like so im assuming since ive had no stomac disscomfort im ok.i do drinck a boatload of water though so maybee that is helping.i do feel like i am gaining still so i might run it longer like 8 weeks and do a more agressive pct.i feel like h-drol is a great recomp compound cus i am gaining muscle and loosing bf at the same time.(ive been eating only like 200 to 300 cals over maintnance and dropped my cardio so i wouldent get too fat and it has worked well for me.)anyway, good luck and am anxios to see your after photos.later on bro....

----------


## POPS

did you say that you were going to take the pct from the red banner on the top of the screen? I just recieved my bottle this afternoon and the bottle says "not for human use". any feedback???

----------


## POPS

ghettoboyd, did you drop your cardio completely?also how many calories are you consuming a day, @2200?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> did you say that you were going to take the pct from the red banner on the top of the screen? I just recieved my bottle this afternoon and the bottle says "not for human use". any feedback???


yes, its good to go.all products from ar-r say that.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> ghettoboyd, did you drop your cardio completely?also how many calories are you consuming a day, @2200?


yes i did drop all cardio. my job is still very active i walk at least 5 miles a day just working so i need to consume roughly 3700 cals a day for maintnance i am 5'10" at 192 lbs.i have bumped up 200 to 500 cals a day depending on if i work out or not.it seems to be working as far as lean gains are concerned.i am always experementing so i can find out what works best.

----------


## AUb27

i just took the after pics and will post them when i get a chance, right now im headin off to work, ghettoboyd why dont u throw up a link to ur log and do the same for mine in urs, then ppl can compare our cycles etc. as for the pics i think there are some noticabel changes, i tried getting the light right for u guys to be able to see but its hard. ne ways compare closely and you should definitely notice some leaning out. as for size im really not sure, ill let the pics speak for themselves when theyre up.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> i just took the after pics and will post them when i get a chance, right now im headin off to work, ghettoboyd why dont u throw up a link to ur log and do the same for mine in urs, then ppl can compare our cycles etc. as for the pics i think there are some noticabel changes, i tried getting the light right for u guys to be able to see but its hard. ne ways compare closely and you should definitely notice some leaning out. as for size im really not sure, ill let the pics speak for themselves when theyre up.


i never did a log bro.i will post some after picks though when im done in a new thread. i didnt mean to hijack your thread though man so for that i am sorry.i look forward to seeing your results.

----------


## AUb27

Ok here are the after pics. I think I leaned out a bit, i duno if u can tell in the pictures but right above my pecs is lean, my shoulders got way more defined and maybe bigger. my arm is more defined for sure. umm my abs are a bit more for sure but not as much as I want them to be (stubborn fat still around my nipples and waist).. Ill admit right away that my diet was far from perfect. I didnt party at all but being a student without a car it gets hard. ya i know, no excuses well im working on it. Ill post some pics in about 20 days after my pct and a good clean diet (iv recently went to get groceries) and hopefully ill have leaned out even more end kept most of my gains. my workout since iv been off the h-drol was decent. I felt immediately that I was not as strong but I still hit the same weight for the same reps, I just felt it was much harder. My buddies say its probly just in my head and it probly is, i should be able to keep most of my gains and im just about done exams and am goin home for the holidays to work out like a fiend, so I should have no problem. Thanks everyone for following along, like I said Ill post again periodically and hopefuly throw up the last pics in about 20 days. Other then that, thats a wrap. I guess ill give H-drol a rating out of 10, keeping in mind that this is my first cycle, ill give it an 8.4. I was thoroughly impressed with my strength gains (35 lbs to my bench), i leaned out, am more defined, and the side effects were minimal, (very tolerable), and I cant say for sure that the h-drol caused all of them. If anyone wants any more info just post or throw me a PM to keep this log clutter free. Alright thanks again guys, I appreciate everyone who followed and who posted, happy holidays! PEACE! :7up:

----------


## ghettoboyd

nice job bro you look good.im curious what your stats are now.mostly your current weight.anyways keep hitting it hard even during pct as i know u will.later.

----------


## AUb27

hey bro thanks, right now im about 187 give or take a pound on any given day. side note i guess.. I put up 225 for 8 clean reps on the bench a couple days ago without as big of a progression as my first post. so im really pleased about that and im just gona try and maintain for my PCT then try and get stronger/leaner and probly hit up another cylce of some sort in a few months.

----------


## ghettoboyd

nice man.hey i am curious later in your pct if you end up experienceing any sexual dissfunctions as im about to start pct soon.just wanted any heads up as to the amount of "shutdown" you experience.pm me if you dont want it public in your log. thanx bro.

----------


## AUb27

Hey guys incase anyones reading this for the first time and for anyone who was following along I just thought Id post to let you know how things are goin. I dont remember if i posted this already but my best stats at the peak of my cycle were a 225x8 bench press and a one rep max out at 275. I havent hit 8 since then but I did hit 6 recently and am confident I could hit 8 once again now. I benched 270 the other day and am also confident I can still hit 275. SO what im saying is I did get a little weaker after my cycle but I have since gained back that strength. So all in all, I got stronger, and was able to keep my gains in the long run! Unfortunately I was not able to get my hands on any good PCT, lesson learned, dont start until u have ur PCT. I used novedex XT and even had to cut that short when I got my wisdom teeth out and was just fukked on pain killers and shit for a few days. Sex drive was basically shot for a few days but I countered that with trib and zma which worked perfectly. As always, any questions about my cycle just shoot me a pm and ill answer to the best of my knowledge.
I have about just over half a bottle of h-drol left and cant wait to get on another cycle which i can use up the rest of the h-drol and hopefuly stack it with something else. Any ideas?

----------


## anaBROLIC

i liked it stacked with epistane

----------


## AUb27

Well the time has come for my next cycle. I have havoc and am currently reading up on how to take it. I heard its like epistane but I havent seen anyone stack it with h-drol, whereas h-drol/epistane is stacked by everyone. I am thinking about keeping track of this cycle on a blog. Ill post up a link when its all ready to go. But anyways, what are everyones thoughts about taking havoc (mainly dosage), i have h-drol on hand as well for a possible stack. THIS time I have nolvadex for PCT. Love to hear your thoughts !!

----------


## jacklenore

Whats up man, I was wondering if I could take H Drol. Im 23 about 5'10" and 175 lbs. I don't lift weights more than 2 days a week, but I take boxing and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu all week long. I also do tons of physical training at my house (push ups, pull ups, dips, situps, lunges, squats) different kinds of military workouts. I'm going until muscle failure so i'm working out pretty hard. In order to take H Drol though, do I need to lift more at the gym to be safe? I was going to take it with Competetive Edge Cycle Assist and Milk Thistle and then Competetive Edge PCT. What do you think?

----------

